

IBM Watson has designed a BBC sauce - thomasahle
http://m.fastcodesign.com/3027687/i-tasted-bbq-sauce-made-by-ibms-watson-and-loved-it?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcodesign%2Ffeed+%28Co.Design%29

======
ColinWright
Er, that's "BBQ", yes?

